# UberXL Coming to Seattle



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

As a Seattle UberX driver I got this email from Uber today:

Since uberX started in Seattle last year, Uber riders have been able to request reliable rides on uberX expecting room for up to four passengers. However, we have yet to provide an option for riders to request a lower-cost ride in higher-capacity vehicles. Drivers and riders alike have asked for this option, and we listened.

*Introducing uberXL*

We are pleased to announce the launch of uberXL! Users will now have the option to specifically request seven-seat midrange SUVs and minivans at an affordable rate that are _currently on uberX._ The pricing structure for uberXL is available below:










*What kind of vehicles are eligible for uberXL?*
Basic Requirements for uberXL vehicles are:

Model Year 2004 or Newer
Clean Title - No Rebuilt or Salvage Titles
*7 total seats with a capacity for 6 passengers*
Must pass a Vehicle Inspection
Below is a short list of example vehicles that are eligible for uberXL:

Acura MDX
BMW X3/X5
Chevrolet Traverse
Honda Odyssey
Honda Pilot
Kia Sorento
Mazda 5
Nissan Pathfinder
Toyota Highlander
Toyota Sienna 
*How do I know if I am eligible for uberXL?*
Those partners with eligible vehicles already on the uberX system have been notified and moved onto the uberXL system.

*Will I still be able to receive uberX requests on uberXL?*
_Yes_, uberXL vehicles will be able to receive *both uberX and uberXL* requests.

*Will UberSUV vehicles also be able to accept uberXL requests? *
_No_, not at this time. UberSUV vehicles will not be able to accept uberXL requests, and uberXL vehicles will not be able to accept UberSUV requests.

Please let us know if you have any questions and have a good weekend!

Uber Seattle Operations Team
Bryce, Melissa, Tom, and Ryan
[email protected]


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I think this is hitting all the major markets. I got the email in SD. I still get all text alerts and emails even though I told them Im done driving. Where do they get off charging 28% for this I have no clue. Even if you havea vehicle big enough i think these considerations make this service negligible:

1) uber takes 28% of uberxl
2) demand is low and full vehicle means worse gas mileage
3) if u do XL u will have to suppliment with UberX, which means you have a gas guzzler for a business with very small margins


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

UberXL is launching in Los Angeles, and at $7 min fare compared to UberSUV's $25 min fare, I can see a huge losses coming down the road for UberSUV. Just like UberX taking the air out of UberBlack.

This is what Uber does best, cannibalize the assets that help make it a brand name in order to maximize profits. Its a rapidly growing company thats out of control.

As long as Uber gets their 20% -28% commission, they have no concerns with the dynamics or health of their fleet.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Unless it's a glitch, UberXL can pickup at LAX.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

must have been a glitch, because that address isn't even technically LAX, it's one of the hotels nearby.

All LAX pickups/drop-offs will have an address on World Way.


----------



## Art (Jun 18, 2014)

Uberx and uberxl's with tcp# and airport permits are Abel to pick up at the airpor.
Only catch is all pings go to the overflow/ waiting lot.... kinda like coachella


----------

